# Stop rot



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

none at all


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Thanks Brian just don't want to make any mistakes on someone's stuff. I would like to know if I use it will it give me more time to work on the face and ears. I do thank you for the answer on the stop rot will be buying some real soon.


----------



## Brian Jones (May 13, 2010)

Yes it will, That's the basic reason for its development.


----------



## OneidaPest (May 8, 2010)

Agian thanks Brian for the help.


----------

